# YFT Report Mexico



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Puerto Vallarta fishing reportMarch / 06 /2010Captain Steve Torres Has been on a tuna hunt even though it is late season Captain Steve found a great boil of Yellowfins but way offshore about 20 miles past the El Banco so it is about a 70 mile run from the Marina Vallarta. We left the docks last Tuesday a little before 4 am hit the fishing grounds about 7 am, and right as we approached the Island we saw a nice flock of birds and smaller tunas jumping just like the other day Captain Steve said smaller tunas jumping early and the big bite in the afternoon after 2pm We had a first hook up after about 15 minutes drifting and casting live bait, nice little footballs about 30-40 lbs great Sashimi to start off the day, after we boated the first tuna we caught up with the School and as soon as we starting drifting again, there was another bite then another then 1 more all about the same l.size 30 -50 lbs that got everyone blood going we kept catching one after another with 1 more triple hook up, then at about 2 pm we decided to get a little further away from the Island and try for the bigger tuna&We drove about a mile Captain Steve spotted some birds and we were back on top of them. Then we all saw a big splash in the water behind us much bigger then we had seen all day and 5 minutes after that we were hooked up again this Yellowfin had a little more size about 120 lbs to top the day, total count eleven Yellowfin tuna's-30-60 lb range and one that was about 120 lbs.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch. I noticed that the Allison fins are short. Do YFT in the Pacific have shorter Allisons than those in the Atlantic/Caribbean basin?


----------



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Im not sure I will ask the Captain what he thinks??


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

the color looks different too. Not much yellow


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think it is a YFT. It's a good sized tuna, whatever it is.....


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I booked a 12 hour trip with Captain Steve Torres on the Ana Maria for October 21st, 2010(during my honeymoon) a few weeks back. October is supposed to be a great month aroundthe rocks (Corbetena and El Banco)for the blue and black marlin, sailfish, dorado, and tuna....we can't wait.


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

I can see the difference in the Allison Fins now that i look at this pic of this tuna and pic of another YFT. They are much shorter indeed


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *blanetankersley (3/18/2010)*I can see the difference in the Allison Fins now that i look at this pic of this tuna and pic of another YFT. They are much shorter indeed


...could be a pacific bluefin, _Thunnus orientalis, _maybe..?


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

It's either a big eye or a bluefin.


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

My guess is Bigeye


----------



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Im Pretty sure its Yellowfin here is more photos you be the judge??


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

Well it's a tuna for sure. To my knowledge the yellowfin tuna in the Pacific run different strands of gene. Just like gulf and Atlantic and Caribbean. I feel its a large male yellowfin. The females have the longer fins than do the males.


----------

